# "Sou quem te toma" ou "Sou quem te tomo"?



## pfreitas

Verso: "Sou quem te toma nos braços quando necessitas."

Dúvida: _sou quem *te toma*_ ou _sou quem *te tomo*_?

Qual o modo/tempo certo do verbo tomar neste verso?

Obrigado!


----------



## englishmania

Sou quem te toma.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Tomar _concorda com _quem _(= a pessoa que, aquele que), por isso dizemos _toma_, e não _tomo_. _Toma _é o presente do indicativo da terceira pessoa.

_Sou *aquele que* te toma nos braços quando necessitas._


----------



## J. Bailica

_Sou eu quem te toma...

_ou

_Sou eu que te tomo..._


----------



## pfreitas

Muito obrigado a todos, respostas brilhantes! Dúvida sanada!


----------



## Audie

Eu sempre concordei e concordo o verbo assim, mas Cunha e Cintra (_Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_) citam Fernando Pessoa como exemplo de bom autor que faz o verbo concordar "com o pronome pessoal, sujeito da oração anterior": 





> _Não sou eu quem descrev*o*. Eu sou a tela(...)_ _F. Pessoa, OP, 55_, citado por Cunha e Cintra, na _Nova Gramática_...


Fonte: _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Eu sempre concordei e concordo o verbo assim, mas Cunha e Cintra (_Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_) citam Fernando Pessoa como exemplo de bom autor que faz o verbo concordar "com o pronome pessoal, sujeito da oração anterior": Fonte: _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_



A Audie tem razão. Citar Pessoa é um argumento de autoridade, mas não creio que seja necessário recorrer a ele para dizer que ambas as formas são admissíveis. Vejo a segunda usada por gente que escreve bem em situações que não são manifestamente lapso, mas uma escolha estilística. Há é frases em que a concordância com o sujeito da oração anterior não resulta bem. Não sei dizer ao certo, no que me toca, por que é que aceito umas e rejeito outras. Não me soa bem, por exemplo, na frase que pfreitas avançou, prefiro '_quem te toma'. _Possivelmente será a ausência do sujeito expresso na oração anterior e, realmente, na frase do Pessoa, ele está lá. Ou será apenas uma questão de gosto.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Essa estrutura é admissível em alguns dialetos, como o de Pessoa; no meu, não me parece gramatical. De qualquer forma, acho que um texto literário do começo do século passado não é lá o melhor exemplo de norma padrão que a gente espera encontrar numa "Gamática do Português Contemporâneo". Não sei se por influência da escola, mas esse uso me soa um pouco ignorante.


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Essa estrutura é admissível em alguns dialetos, como o de Pessoa; no meu, não me parece gramatical. De qualquer forma, acho que um texto literário do começo do século passado não é lá o melhor exemplo de norma padrão que a gente espera encontrar numa "Gamática do Português Contemporâneo". Não sei se por influência da escola, mas esse uso me soa um pouco ignorante.



Mas quando me referia a gente que escreve bem, não me referia a gente do século passado. Referia-me a textos actuais que me passam pelas mãos escritos por pessoas que não são ignorantes das regras gramaticais e que, por norma, não cometem erros. Se Pessoa usa essa construção e Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra não têm objecção, parece-me que isso a legitima de alguma forma.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Se as pessoas estão mesmo escrevendo assim em situações que exigiriam uma linguagem mais padrão, então esse uso deve ser padrão mesmo - ainda que agramatical no meu dialeto.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> A Audie tem razão. Citar Pessoa é um argumento de  autoridade, mas não creio que seja necessário recorrer a ele para dizer  que ambas as formas são admissíveis. Vejo a segunda usada por gente que  escreve bem em situações que não são manifestamente lapso, mas uma  escolha estilística. Há é frases em que a concordância com o sujeito da  oração anterior não resulta bem. Não sei dizer ao certo, no que me toca,  por que é que aceito umas e rejeito outras. Não me soa bem, por  exemplo, na frase que pfreitas avançou, prefiro '_quem te toma'. _Possivelmente  será a ausência do sujeito expresso na oração anterior e, realmente, na  frase do Pessoa, ele está lá. Ou será apenas uma questão de  gosto.


Muito interessante saber que é um uso possível de  encontrar hoje, ao menos em Portugal. 





Ariel Knightly said:


> Essa estrutura é admissível em alguns dialetos, como o de Pessoa; no meu, não me parece gramatical. De qualquer forma, acho que um texto literário do começo do século passado não é lá o melhor exemplo de norma padrão que a gente espera encontrar numa "Gamática do Português Contemporâneo". Não sei se por influência da escola, mas esse uso me soa um pouco ignorante.





Ariel Knightly said:


> Se as pessoas estão mesmo escrevendo  assim em situações que exigiriam uma linguagem mais padrão, então esse  uso deve ser padrão mesmo - ainda que agramatical no meu  dialeto.


Do século passado, mas brasileiro, o segundo exemplo de bom autor na gramática: 





> Eram os filhos, estudantes nas Faculdades da Bahia, *quem *os *obrigavam *a abandonar os hábitos frugais. _J.Amado, GCC, 249,_ citado por C.Cunha e L.Cintra na _Nova Gramática..._


Os autores (Cunha e Cintra) acrescentam: "_É esta a construção preferida da linguagem popular._"


----------



## Istriano

Há muitas coisas corretas nas gramáticas que soam ''diferente'' (para não usar uma palavra mais forte): _ela é todo bonita, moça de pernas bonita, a gente está cansada _(usado por homens)_... _


----------



## Erick404

Carfer said:


> A Audie tem razão. Citar Pessoa é um argumento de autoridade, mas não creio que seja necessário recorrer a ele para dizer que ambas as formas são admissíveis. Vejo a segunda usada por gente que escreve bem em situações que não são manifestamente lapso, mas uma escolha estilística. Há é frases em que a concordância com o sujeito da oração anterior não resulta bem. Não sei dizer ao certo, no que me toca, por que é que aceito umas e rejeito outras. Não me soa bem, por exemplo, na frase que pfreitas avançou, prefiro '_quem te toma'. _Possivelmente será a ausência do sujeito expresso na oração anterior e, realmente, na frase do Pessoa, ele está lá. Ou será apenas uma questão de gosto.



Eu chamaria isso de licença poética. Soa estranho para mim...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Audierunt, não tenho nada pessoal contra o uso em si, sabe. O que eu estava criticando era o fato de se usar (1) um exemplo literário de (2) um autor nascido no século retrasado. Se a ideia é descrever/prescrever a norma padrão contemporânea, creio que textos acadêmicos e jornalísticos escritos nas últimas décadas sirvam melhor a esse propósito. Não sei, mas não me parece uma estrutura comum na escrita padrão. Para ser sincero, trata-se de algo que eu não usaria sequer na fala informal; simplesmente soa agramatical aos meus ouvidos. Mas enfim, nativos podem discordar quanto à gramaticalidade de determinadas formas e muitas vezes o que é mal-formado para um soa perfeitamente natural e correto para outro. Vocês teriam exemplos concretos desse uso em textos contemporâneos que requeiram uma linguagem mais padrão?


----------



## Carfer

Encontrei nesta página brasileira http://www.brasilescola.com/gramatica/fui-eu-que-fiz-fui-eu-quem-fiz-ou-fui-eu-quem-fez.htm, com interesse para esta questão, isto
*
Fui eu quem fiz** – *Nã*o* está errado, pois responde a pergunta: Quem fez isso? Fui eu. Observe que o verbo“fiz” concorda com o sujeito anterior “eu”. Essa construção é comum, pois a tendência é que o falante concorde o verbo com o antecedente do pronome relativo “quem”, assim como acontece quando é o outro pronome relativo “que”.As seguintes orações são exemplos: 

a) Somos nós quem convidamos você. 
b) Sou eu quem estou com fome. 
c) Fui eu quem li este livro. 

Fui eu quem fez – No casodo sujeito ser o pronome relativo “quem”, o verbo fará concordância em terceira pessoa, já que trata-se de um pronome de terceira pessoa. Dessa forma, a frase“Fui eu quem fez” está correta, assim como as seguintes sentenças: 

a) Somos nós quem convidou você. 
b) Sou eu quem está com fome. 
c) Fui eu quem leu este livro. 

*As minhas desculpas por o texto ir sublinhado. Isso não significa que esteja a tentar reforçar a posição que assumi, mas tão só que não encontro maneira de ultrapassar os problemas de compatibilidade do Internet Explorer com a nova versão do forum. Os sublinhados não são meus e não consigo apagá-los. Dou-me por satisfeito, aliás, se este post conseguir entrar em vez de receber um time-out ou outro erro parecido. Neste momento, participar está a tornar-se uma dor de cabeça monumental 

P.S. Afinal os sublinhados desapareceram, mas os demais problemas subsistem, incluindo este negrito, que também não consigo remover*.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Sou eu quem te toma.


----------



## Audie

Sim, Mr Knightly, eu entendi sua crítica. Para mim, como para todos os que postaram no começo, o natural parecia ou parece ser a concordância com a terceira pessoa. Pus e insisti com os exemplos de Cunha e Cintra exatamente porque me chamou a atenção a afirmação de que a concordância com o sujeito anterior tanto estava em autores (do Brasil e de Portugal) de séculos passados quanto era uma preferência popular contemporânea. Quis provocar a aparição de alguém que comprovasse isso. 
E eis que surge Carfer, primeiro confirmando a possibilidade de uso por pessoas cultas, depois trazendo exemplos populares brasileiros. Não sei se a explicação do texto que ele postou é convincente, mas já percebo que minha convicção quanto ao uso de somente a terceira pessoa foi por água abaixo. 
Tendo que usar '_quem_' em vez de '_que_', eu iria sem dúvida dizer 'Somos nós quem convidamos você.'  

[Está desculpado, Carfer. Melhoras ao seu navegador "Consegui"postar com o IE, mas com dificuldade. Tive que atualizar a página tanto para postar quanto para editar]


----------



## gvergara

Mas tudo isso que já se discuteu não é válido quando o sujeito é plural, não é?

_Somos nós que/ quem *tomamos*
São vocês/eles que/ quem *tomam*_


----------



## neuronupheaval

gvergara said:


> Mas tudo isso que já se discuteu não é válido quando o sujeito é plural, não é?


Vide post #15


----------

